# البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !



## قلم حر (19 يوليو 2007)

البلازما .​






​البلازما : هي حالة خاصة من حالات المادة الأربعة وتطلق على المادة المحتوية على كمبة معينة من الجسيمات الأولية المشحونة كهربائياً ( الأيونات ، الغاز المتأين ) , أي أن الالكترونات تكون منفصلة تماما عن نوياتها ، تعطي هذه الحالة للمادة خواصا كهربائية وسلوكاً خاص ، وأهمية كبرى في مختلف مظاهر حياتنا اليومية .

ماهية البلازما :
يطلق مصطلح البلازما عادة على الحالة الرابعة من الحالات التي توجد بها المادة في الوجود .
-الحالة الأولى : الحالة الصلبة .
-الحالة الثانية : الحالة السائلة .
-الحالة الثالثة : الحالة الغازية .
-الحاله الرابعه : البلازما .

فإذا قمنا بتسخين المادة الصلبة، ستتحول الى حالة سائلة، واذا تم تسخينها وهي سائلة، ستتحول الى حالة غازية، وعادة ما يتكون الغاز من ذرات أحادية الشحنة أو جزيئات متطايرة ثم تتصادم ببعضها بعضا. واذا قمنا باكساب الغاز طاقة (عن طريق تسخينه أو تمرير تيار كهربائي مرتفع أو ضوء ليزر كثيف من خلاله)، فان بعض الذرات تكتسب طاقة كافية لتحرير الكترون سالب الشحنة ليصبح ذا شحنة كهربية موجبة. 

ففي الأحوال العادية تكون الذرة مستقرة لا تصدر أي إشعاع ، لكن يمكن لهذه الذرات أن تثار بإعطائها طاقة بأكثر من طريقة مثل التسخين ، أوتسليط الإشعاع عليها ، وتبقى في حالة الإثارة فترة زمنية من رتبة 10^-8 من الثانية ؛ أي جزء من مائة مليون من الثانية ، وبعد ذلك تعود إلى حالتها الأساسية مصدرة الطاقة التي اكتسبتها أثناء عملية الإثارة على هيئة إشعاع كهرطيسي ، أو جسيمات أولية ، كما ويمكن أن تتحول الذرة إلى ( أيون Ion ) وذلك باقتلاع إلكترون أو أكثر من إلكتروناتها . وإذا فقدت الذرة إلكتروناتها كلها وصارت الإلكترونات تتحرك بحرية مع نوى الذرات دون أن ترتبط بها قلنا أن المادة تحولت إلى حالة البلازما . 

فالمادة إما أنها صلبة مثل الحديد والتراب أو سائله كالماء والزيت أو غازية كالهواء والغازات الأخرى المعروفة أو بلازما ، والبلازما إما أنها باردة مثل حالة الغاز في لمبة النيون المشتعلة أو حارة كما هو الحال في الشمس والنجوم الأخرى المشتعلة التي تبنى منها المجرات.
خواص حالة البلازما
تشكل البلازما وسطاً ناقلاً من الجسيمات المشحونة ، الناقلة للتيار الكهربائي والمولدة للحقول المغناطيسية . تعتبر حالة البلازما هي الحالة الأكثر شيوعا للمادة ، التي تضم 99% من الكون المرئي لدينا ، وتشمل حالة جميع النجوم و المجرات .

يوجد في الحقيقة مجالين جوهريين لدراسة حالة البلازما: 
-المجال الأول وهو الحالة الأعم للبلازما التي تتضمن الحركة الالكترونية ( الحركة الأيونية ) في المجال المايكروني من المرتبة (10^-6 )ودونه .
-المجال الثاني يغطي معظم مجالات الفيزياء التي يمكن تطبيقها في الفضاء ( قوانين الطاقة والكثافة ) . 
والشكل التوضيحي التالي يبين مجالات البلازما في حدود الكثافة ودرجات الحرارة النموذجية





​ 
عمليا يمكن القول بأن المجال الكلي لكثافة البلازما الممكنة تبعا للطاقة ( درجة الحرارة ) والقوانين الكونية يقع بالتأكيد خارج المخطط السابق ، فمثلاً بعض أشكال البلازما الكونية التي تم قياسها أظهرت انخفاضا في الكثافة الى أقل من عشرة مرفوعة الى القوة ناقص عشرة بالمتر المكعب (10^ -10 م^3 ) ، وهي أقل بكثير من القيم التي يعطيها المخطط السابق .

من جهة أخرى ، نجد أن بلازما الكواركات واللبتونات ( Quark-gluon plasmas ) التي على الرغم من وجودها ضمن حقل قوى جذب هائل الناتج عن الحقل الإلكترومغناطيسي الناتج عن شحناتها ، فإن (هذه البلازما ) تتميز بحالة نووية ذات كثافة مادية هائلة .

وبالنسبة للحرارة ( الطاقة ) فإن بعض أنواع البلازما التي تتميز بــ الحالة الكريستالية ، وتنتج في المختبرات ، تملك درجة حرارة قريبة من الصفر المطلق(0 كالفن = -237 ْ سيلسيوس )، خلافا لذلك ، تمتلك البلازما الكونية ( الفضائية ) طاقة حرارية تصل لدرجة حرارة تتجاوز (10^+8 كلفن ) ، وأشعة الكونية ( والتي هي نوع من البلازما التي تمتلك إشعاعات جيروسكوبية( لولبية ) هائلة ) تم رصد طاقة إشعاعاتها الهائلة التي تفوق الى حد بعيد قدرات الإشعاع التي تسعى لإنتاجها جميع مختبرات الإنسان المتطورة الحالية .

وبسبب ناقلية حالةالبلازما من المادة واستجابتها للحقل الكهربائي والمغناطيسي ، وباعتبارها تشكل منابع فعالة للإشعاعات المختلفة ، ظهرت لها تطبيقات عديدة جدا تكاد تكون غير محدودة ، وفي مختلف العلوم . 

أهم التطبيقات التكنولوجية العملية للبلازما ​ 

 
​جهاز الدفع الصاروخي بالبلازما​
البلازما عبارة عن تجمع من جسيمات سالبة (الكترونات) وأخرى موجبة (أيونات)، وهي بذلك تمتلك خواص تختلف اساسا عن التي يمتلكها الغاز المحايد (ليس له شحنة كهربية)، ويمكن التحكم في البلازما عن طريق المجال المغناطيسي. كما أنها موصل جيد للكهرباء، فعند تمرير تيار كهربائي خلال البلازما واستخدام المجال المغناطيسي، يمكن بذلك اخضاع البلازما لقوة كهرومغناطيسية مشابهة لتلك التي يعمل بها المحرك الكهربي، وهذه القوة يمكن استخدامها بشكل فعال لزيادة سرعة البلازما ودفعها بسرعة عالية جدا قد تصل الى 60 كيلومترا في الثانية، وبهذه الطريقة يتم انتاج قوة دفع يمكنها دفع أي مركبة فضائية في الفضاء. ​






ويطلق على هذا الجهاز الذي يقوم بتوليد وتسريع البلازما اسم صاروخ البلازما أو محرك البلازما أو «جهاز الدفع بالبلازما» Plasma Thruster، وهو عبارة عن صاروخ كهربائي لاعتماده على الطاقة الكهربية بدلا من احتراق الوقود. ويركز مختبر الدفع بالبلازما على دراسة الفيزياء المعقدة للبلازما وتطوير أنواع مختلفة من صواريخ البلازما.
وبالنسبة الى أهمية تقنية الدفع بالبلازما في المركبات الفضائية، فإن معظم الصواريخ المستخدمة حاليا في الفضاء هي صواريخ كيميائية (بوقود كيميائي) تعتمد على عملية الاحتراق، أي تحرق الوقود السائل داخل حجرة الاحتراق لإنتاج غاز كهربي محايد، يخرج كعادم من الصاروخ بسرعة لا تتجاوز 3 كيلومترات في الثانية. وكلما كانت سرعة الغاز الخارج من الصاروخ عالية، قلت نسبة الوقود المستخدم لدفع مركبة فضائية من مكان لآخر في الفضاء، ولذا نحتاج الى عدة أطنان من الوقود لإرسال مركبة فضائية كبيرة مأهولة أو على متنها معدات ثقيلة. 
أما اذا استخدمنا صاروخ البلازما الذي تصل سرعة العادم فيه الى 60 كيلومتراً في الثانية، فان وزن المادة الدافعة يمثل جزءا صغيرا بالمقارنة بتلك التي يستخدمها الصاروخ الكيميائي. ولابد من الاشارة الى أن صواريخ البلازما تستخدم فقط في محيط الفضاء الخارجي، أي عند وصول المركبة الى المدار المخصص لها، لأننا ما زلنا نعتمد على عملية الدفع الكيميائي لإطلاق المركبات الفضائية من على سطح الأرض.

وقد ساعد استخدام الدفع بالبلازما في المدارات على توفير قدر هائل في كمية المادة المستخدمة في عملية الدفع والتي يجب اطلاقها، وهذا يعني توفيرا كبيرا في تكلفة عملية الاطلاق، اذ تصل تكلفة اطلاق كيلوغرام واحد من هذه المادة ما بين 20 الى 200 ألف دولار.

وتعتبر المركبة الفضائية Deep Space-1 التابعة لـ«ناسا» التي أطلقت عام 1998م أول مركبة تستخدم صواريخ البلازما، وقد حققت مهمتها بنجاح باهر، حيث مكن المحرك الأيوني المركبة من السفر لمسافة 320 مليون كيلومتر، ومن اعتراض أحد الكويكبات السيارة وأحد المذنبات، وقد استهلكت 80 كيلوغراما فقط من الوقود.​منقوووووووووول من :
( ضاد - المجله الاٍلترونيه للعلوم ) .​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*

شكرااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر

على المعلومات اللى دايما بتفدنا بيها

ربنا معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## قلم حر (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر​
> 
> على المعلومات اللى دايما بتفدنا بيها​
> 
> ربنا معاك ويوفقك​


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك المستمر .
على فكره : أنا قرأت عن ( حاله خامسه ) أيضا ......لكن المواضيع كانت مختصره و غير واضحه أو غير مفهومه .
جاري البحث عن شروحات الحاله الخامسه للماده بشكل واضح .
شكرا لتشجيعك ( شكر للمره الثانيه ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و كل أحبائك و خصوصا اأسرتك .​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*

شكرا جدا على الموضوع المفيد فعلا يا قلم حر وفعلا موضوع يستحق البحث والمعرفة 
بس ممكن اعرف ايه هى اللبتونات دى... لأنى اعرف الكواركات لكن مش اعرف اللبتونات :a82:
معلش انا عارفة انى بتقل عليك بطلباتى و أسئلتى :smil13:
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## قلم حر (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا جدا على الموضوع المفيد فعلا يا قلم حر وفعلا موضوع يستحق البحث والمعرفة ​
> 
> بس ممكن اعرف ايه هى اللبتونات دى... لأنى اعرف الكواركات لكن مش اعرف اللبتونات :a82:
> معلش انا عارفة انى بتقل عليك بطلباتى و أسئلتى :smil13:​
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


أهلا و سهلا ..... زمان على أسئلتك الحلوه و المتخصصه كمان .
اٍسألي أي سؤال .....و عندما لا أستطيع أن أجيب أو لا يكون عندي مصدر ممكن أن يجيب ......سأقول ذلك ( بدون أي حرج ) فهذا أصلا ليس تخصصي ....و حتى لو كان تخصصي فقد لا أستطيع أن أجيب كل حيثياته .
المهم :
اللبتونات سته أنواع ....و سأحاول توضيحها ( مع باقي أجزاء الذره ) من خلال هذا الشكل ( المنقول طبعا ) :


----------



## nonogirl89 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*

ياسلاااااااااااااااام على الرد ياقلم حر ولكن بكل بساطة أؤكد وبعزم وبقوة وبكل صراحة وبكل الصفات التى تدعو الى الدهشة ( مافهمتش حاجة ) :ranting:


----------



## قلم حر (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ياسلاااااااااااااااام على الرد ياقلم حر ولكن بكل بساطة أؤكد وبعزم وبقوة وبكل صراحة وبكل الصفات التى تدعو الى الدهشة ( مافهمتش حاجة ) :ranting:


هههههههههههههه .
و لا أنا أول ما قريت الموضوع .....لأن الموضوع يلزمه مختص بالفيزياء تحديدا !
المهم :
اللبتونات ست أنواع .....و هم اللي موجودين بالرسم .
بس هاحاول أجيب شرح ( نظري ) مفصل قدر الاٍمكان .
و لو في نوع معين من اللبتونات بيهمك أكتر من غيره ....يا ريت تراسليني برساله خاصه للتوضيح ....علشان أركز عليه خلال بحثي .
معلش تحمليني شويه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*

تعتبر اللبتونات ( مع الكواركات ) المكونات الأساسيه للذره و هي غير قابله للتجزيء !
اللبتونات ستة أنوع , ثلاثه لها شحنه كهربائيه سالبه ( نفس شحنة الاٍلكترون ) و ثلاثه لا شحنه كهربائيه لها ( أي متعادله ) .
أشهر اللبتونات هو الاٍلكترون ......أما الللبتونين الآخرين الحاملين لشحنه كهربائيه سالبه ( مساويه لشحنة الاٍلكترون ) هما :
الميون .
التاو .

و كتلتة كل من التاو أو الميون أكبر بكثير من كتلة الاٍلكترون .
أما اللبتونات التي لاشحنه كهربائيه لها أبدا ( المتعادله ) هي :
ثلاثة أنواع من النيوترينو ......و كتلها ضئيله جدا جدا لدرجة أن الحصول عليها عمليه صعبه جدا جدا .

-------------------------------
تعتبر اللبتونات( كلها ....و كذلك الكواركات ) جسيمات نقطيه بكل ما للكلمه من معنى ( أي ليس لها تركيب داخلي ) ......أي ( كما أسلفنا ) هي أبسط مكونات الذره الغير قابله للقسمه أو التجزيء .
---------------------------------
من أجل أي توضيح أرجو كتابة أسئله مباشره ( مهما بلغ عددها ) .....حتى أحاول أن أعرف بالضبط ماهية النقاط المطلوب شرحها .......للعلم : بسببك أصبحت ملما بشكل جيد بالموضوع .....ألف شكر ليكي .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## nonogirl89 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*

الصراحة انا كدة فهمت الى حد ما يعنى:yahoo: و هحاول البحث اكثر عن الموضوع دة 
لكن في البداية العلماء اكتشفوا الذرات واعتقدوا انها مصمتة وانها اصغر تركيب للمادة ولم يعتقدوا انها تتكون من مكونات:a82: ثم اكتشفوا البروتونات والالكترونات واعتقدوا انها لاتتكون من مكونات ثم اكتشفوا الكواركات والحاجات اللى عايزة سنة عشان تتفهم دى وحاليا يصر العلماء ان هذه المكونات غير قابلة للقسمة او التجزئ ...... هل من الممكن احتمال انهم اخطأوا في ذلك الاعتقاد لأنهم اخطأوا في اعتقادات كثيرة من قبل ؟؟؟
يارب اكون وضحت سؤالى و معلش تعبتك معايا ياقلم حر جدااااااااااااا ...لكن زي ما انت عارف عندنا في الجامعات بيدرسونا بطاطا مش علم :a82:
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يباركك على مجهودك دة :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## قلم حر (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: البلازما ....الحاله الرابعه للماده !*



nonogirl89 قال:


> الصراحة انا كدة فهمت الى حد ما يعنى:yahoo: و هحاول البحث اكثر عن الموضوع دة
> أنا رايح أحاول أبعتلك مواقع بتتكلم عن الموضوع .​
> لكن في البداية العلماء اكتشفوا الذرات واعتقدوا انها مصمتة وانها اصغر تركيب للمادة ولم يعتقدوا انها تتكون من مكونات:a82:
> صح .
> ...


يا ريت أكون وضحت أكتر ......و أظن خلال 24 ساعه سأبعث ببعض الروابط التوضيحيه لمزيد من التفصيل ( خلال رساله خاصه ) .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## mrmrmora (29 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل وقيم يا قلم حر يستاهل التقدير 
 وياريت تكتب الموضوع اللي عن الحاله الخامسه زي ما زعدتنا 
لانك شوقتني جدا للموضوعات دي
ربنا يعوضك تعب المحبه ويباركك ويكون معاك


----------



## mrmrmora (29 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحت يا قلم حر انا كان عندي سوال
هي الذره بعد ما بترجع لي حالتها الاساسيه بتاخد زمن ف تصدير الطاقه ع هيئه اشعاع كهرومغناطيسي 
زي الزمن اللي اخدته ف الاول عشان تكتسب طاقه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولا بتقعد تصدر اشعا كهرومغناطيس ع طول؟؟
وكنت عايزه افهم  فكره البلازما ف لمبات النيون بشكل اوضح وعملي؟
 معلش اسئلتي كتيره بس انت السبب ياقم حر اللي شوقتني للمواضيع دي


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك الخدمه


----------

